# pfo galileo help



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought a used pro Galileo for fifty dollars from a fellow GTA member. The blues we not working but I got half of them working, the other half are blown and I managed to blow two whites in the process. I want to replace the. Blown lamps but can't figure out which lamps would be compatible. I know they are 4 watt Philips luxeon k2. OK so do I have to use 4 watt or can I use 3 watt as long as the mA is correct? I'm not sure how they work. Can I mix wattage LEDs? I can't find 4 watt and I don't know if the driver will push 5 watt LEDs.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you were to mix wattages then you would have to downgrade the driver also to the right voltage. Although if you do that the 4watt LED's might not light up.


----------

